# Problem mit Sus 9.1 Personal



## AtomSoldier (8. Januar 2005)

Hallo alle miteinander, wie geht's euch allen so ?.
Ich bin  neu hier im Forum und benutze SusE 9.1 Linux neu,
ich möchte gerne einen C++ Compiler für Suse 9.1 Linux Personal haben, ich war auf einer Seite (http://www.rpmseek.com) und da waren verschiedene Compilers. Mein Problem ist, ich kann diese sogenannten rpm Dateien nicht öffnen, er fragt mich immer: Mit welchem Programm es geöffnet werden soll. Darum bitte ich um Hilfe, habt ihr eine Ahnung wo ich einen guten, leicht zu installierbaren C++ Compiler finde bzw. wie ich das Problem mit dem öffnen der rpm Dateien lösen kann.

Ich bedanke mich herzlich im Voraus.  Ein schönes Wochenende, wenn davon noch was übrig geblieben ist .
mfg,
AtomSoldier


----------



## imweasel (8. Januar 2005)

Hi,

also wenn du unter SuSE Pakete nachinstallieren möchtest, dann nutze YAST...

Wenn du ein rpm installieren möchtest, dann kannst das als root mit dem Befehl 
	
	
	



```
rpm -i PAKET
```
 machen.

Du solltest dir einfach mal die manpage zu rpm (*man rpm*) durchlesen.


----------



## AtomSoldier (8. Januar 2005)

*Ok danke*

Vielen Dank,
ich mache gerade das Yast Online Update...


----------



## RedWing (9. Januar 2005)

imweasel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn du ein rpm installieren möchtest, dann kannst das als root mit dem Befehl



Muss nicht unbedingt sein, nur wenn der Installations prefix ein Verzeichniss ist,
wo der aktuelle User keine Rechte hat, man kann den prefix aber natürlich
auch angeben. Wenn er zum Beispiel unterhalb deines Hoe Directories liegt brauch
man keine root Rechte um das package via rpm zu installieren...

Nur so als Nachschlag 

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## AtomSoldier (9. Januar 2005)

*Jtzt frage zu C++ Compiler*

Ok Danke,
kann mir jemand jetzt einen C++ Compiler empfehlen und dabei sagen wie ich ihn installiere und anwende, in Windows check ich da durch aber in Linux  das erste mal.... wie soll das gehen ? danke


----------



## RedWing (9. Januar 2005)

Hallo, 

unter Linux gibt es für sowas die gcc GNU Compiler Collection.
Diese sollen eigentlich Standardmäßig bei deiner Distri schon mit installiert sein,
und wenn nicht einfach mal im yast nach gcc bzw g++ suchen...
Entwicklunksumgebungen wären unter anderem KDevelop.
Außerdem gibt es unter Linux die autotools welche auch von GNU entwickelt sind,
diese dienen zur Automatisierung deines Projektes( automatische Generierung von
Makefiles, Testen, Installieren, etc..).
Programme wie KDevelop setzen meistens auf diesen tools und dem gcc auf
bzw verwenden diese....

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## AtomSoldier (9. Januar 2005)

*okeeeeeey  danke*


```
#include iostream.h<iostream.h><iostream.h>
    int main()
    {
     cout <<"DANKE AN ALLE :)"<<<endl ;="">
     return 0;
    }
```
</endl></iostream.h></iostream.h>


----------

